# Ouch!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just had an operation on my left eye lid to try and match the result of a cocked up operation on my right eye lid I had about 7 months ago..

It was try reconstructing surgery on the one the surgeon buggered up or make the other lid match. I went with frigging with the other one :roll: ..

The anesthetic from the tea time operation has now worn off, and the half bottle of single scotch has not really worked that well as it hurts like buggery, funny because the first time it wasn't as bad as this..

Hey ho!.. I will try to get some sleep and wake up in the morning to the sight of my eye walled up, as if I had just done full rounds with Mike Tyson..

ray.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Ow! Hope it improves rapidly and you soon have a matched pair of wonky lids!

I'm booked for surgery 1 week from now to remove a piece of bone from my foot after I broke it on Good Friday. The piece never re-attached so the surgeon will take it out instead. Seeing the anaethetist later today even though I'm hoping to have it done under a local.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Try another half bottle of scotch Ray,you know it makes sense :wink: 

When your eyelids are matched up again you will be able to resume your male modelling career. :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> Try another half bottle of scotch Ray,you know it makes sense :wink:
> 
> When your eyelids are matched up again you will be able to resume your male modelling career. :lol:


Hi.

As Santa?.

ray.


----------

